# Fine Paints of Europe



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Any of you guys (or gals) ever use this paint? Is it worth the money? My customer is insisting on it.

http://www.finepaintsofeurope.com/paint_index.aspx


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

never heard of it. Why would they want something like that though? Im mean, im not judging, but is it because of the fancy packaging? some people these days spend too much time online reading about this and that. Like 1 guy called me 1 day asking to repaint his exterior. I told him i use SW paints, he said he never heard of it and began reading me reviews of 10 other paints from some stupid reviews site.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is their house, use what they want. Just be sure that they understand (in writing) that any warranty issues resolve to the paint manufacturer, not you.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Fine Paints of Europe is very good paint. You shouldn't have any issues using it. That being said, it way overpriced for what it is. But you'll never convince some people of that.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

It is the Mystique and the Knowledge that a "Superior Paint and Emulsion" has been placed upon their Grand and Illustrious interior Domestic surfaces.

Let them have that and BRAG all the way through the process as to how "magnificent of a paint this is" and "how you do not know how you ever got along without it!"

Talk it up.

Make the Customer COMPLETELY satisfied and confident with THEIR BRILLIANT choice.

It is all part of salesmanship!


----------



## Vermaraj (Mar 6, 2007)

We have used it and it is very good paint and varnish. There are a lot of products that are just as good and much cheaper. 

Architects like to spec it for the high end... "it shows attention to detail"....

Fine by me, the more expensive the product the more markup ends up on our bottom line.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Print out a couple Fine Paints of Europe labels, slap them on some Dutch Boy cans, paint the place and charge them 5 times as much.


.


----------



## Vermaraj (Mar 6, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Print out a couple Fine Paints of Europe labels, slap them on some Dutch Boy cans, paint the place and charge them 5 times as much.
> 
> 
> .


Dutch boy lacks the proper European o-duor when opened


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Just Remember, In Europe There Is Some Snooty Designer Right Now Impressing There Client By Specing Sherwin Williams From America


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I spoke with the homeowner today and he said he always gets minimum 15 years out of their exterior coatings, and since most of the money in a paint job is labor it makes good sense to spend the extra money. Can't argue w/ the logic, I was just wondering if the product is actually 2 to 3 times as good as other paints.

I know that Sherwin Williams gives lifetime warranties on their Duration line, however, I have also been told this is a strategy based on average homeowner only being in their house for 5 years (this seems short to me?).

I have seen Duration paint jobs I did that are 5 years old and still look good. I guess in 10 years I'll know.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

...aaaahhhh...but wait, there's more

These paints are not easy to work with
Don't get me wrong, it could be worth the effort for you
...uh...maybe not so much as effort as a challenge

You think at $150 an American gallon (yes those cans they come in are 'Euro-Gallons') this stuff would apply itself
....you'd be wrong

When they say use two coats of their $90 a gallon primer on new wood...they mean it
When they say use a minimum of two, perhaps three coats of Dutchlac, they mean it, even for you

All in all it's very old school paint
Using it brings back all those old school habits, the tricks you use with today's oils don't work
This stuff is tortuously demanding
It is heinously unforgiving
You can not skimp on or skip steps
When you sand in between coats...you sand
When you tack...it takes twice, three times as long as it normally would
When you mess up...it does not sand out well....you be going back a few steps
Figure this into any bids

If you are going to bid a bare wood door with Dutchlac, figure your labor as 5 coats minimum, extremely labor intensive prep and application, and add a buffer/PITA safety zone onto the bid
Yes...your bid will look way high
If you bid it like Duration you won't make it 1/2 a day...you'll run screaming from the job


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

orson said:


> I was just wondering if the product is actually 2 to 3 times as good as other paints.


As good?
Well...as good at what?

Longevity?

Maybe

But there is absolutely nothing else looks like it that's for sure
It'll still look wet years later


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

I heard that in europe they can still use lead in their paints. Could this be what makes this paint so great ? Is it legal to import leaded paint and use it on a house ?


----------



## boston 08 (Jun 17, 2008)

The best paint i have ever used hands down. great quality and leaves no brush marks. paid $75 for a 3/4 gallon.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

As far as lead, they actually banned it in Holland in 1938, so definitely no.

I painted the doors today with Fine Paints of Europe waterbased satin. Color was bright red and got full coverage in 1 coat, I must say I was impressed with the paint.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Philly Dude said:


> I heard that in europe they can still use lead in their paints. Could this be what makes this paint so great ? Is it legal to import leaded paint and use it on a house ?


I can only say I can't get FPE's Dutchlac in this state
I have to get it mail order or cross a state border



orson said:


> I painted the doors today with Fine Paints of Europe waterbased satin. Color was bright red and got full coverage in 1 coat, I must say I was impressed with the paint.


Nice
I have not used the waterborne satin
Nice to know it works well


----------



## jcw3013 (May 2, 2006)

I've used it to paint a resturant in MIA airport. I was impress too with it's coverage. Since it was expensive I was able to charge more.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

*I figured out why it's so expensive.....*

These came in the box w/ the paints:thumbsup:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Ah I recall hearing about that now. A customer of ours has often used this stuff in the past and told me they always send peppermints with each order.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I ordered JUST the mints!!! These people do it with CLASS!!!!

They sent me the mints free of shipping. In three days!!!!!!!

In this damn box!











Damn Good Mints!!!!!!


----------

